# Armadillos... Should I be shooting them?



## JRigs (Jan 28, 2011)

I've gone out to a WMA every weekend for the past month to look for hog.  I can't believe how many battle-possums I've walked up on.  I've read that these things can tear up turkey nests and carry some nasty diseases.  

I know there's no closed season on them.  There's no way I'd eat one.

Should I be poppin' every one I see anyway?


----------



## daddy88 (Jan 28, 2011)

I do!! Like a hard little target god sent me! Lol


----------



## shotgun shorty (Jan 28, 2011)

Kill em all


----------



## swamp rabbit (Jan 28, 2011)

yep


----------



## davis211 (Jan 28, 2011)

We shot 4 last Sat. in Wiles Co. after we put the beagles up.  Started walking in the hardwoods looking for turkey signs and they seemed to be everywhere.  Like a coyote - pop 'em all.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 28, 2011)

Ain't nothing like meat checking your sights. 
Kill all the yotes that you encounter also, or at least shoot at them.


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## JRigs (Jan 28, 2011)

davis211 said:


> <snip>...  Like a coyote - pop 'em all.



That's kinda what I figured.  At least my hunts now will be somewhat more productive.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 28, 2011)

JRigs said:


> That's kinda what I figured.  At least my hunts now will be somewhat more productive.



That's all that matters... just as long as you kill something! Ahhh the true spirit of conservation.... LOL! Where in the world do ya'll come from? Why in the world does this bother me anymore? i swear i am going to quit reading these 'insightful' posts....


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 28, 2011)

JRigs said:


> That's kinda what I figured.  At least my hunts now will be somewhat more productive.



Not only that, they will not dig up my centipeded that took a life time to get started!!!! And they are a none native rodent!!! I DO


----------



## Shaun honea (Jan 29, 2011)

Kill em maybe y'all can get'em all before they get here


----------



## BAR308 (Jan 29, 2011)

they make a great soup.


----------



## hollerin big (Jan 29, 2011)

knock em down!


----------



## JRigs (Jan 29, 2011)

olcowman said:


> That's all that matters... just as long as you kill something! Ahhh the true spirit of conservation.... LOL! Where in the world do ya'll come from? Why in the world does this bother me anymore? i swear i am going to quit reading these 'insightful' posts....



If they are a non-native invasive animal that's harming native wildlife I have no problem with shooting the ones I see.  Up to this point I've had no reason to kill them so I've been staying out of their way and letting them do their thing.  That was kinda the point of my thread.  

I've read posts here and there where the authors expressed their hatred for armadillos and it made me wonder if I should be shooting them instead.  I won't shoot something just for the sake of killing, but if it provides a benefit to the local wildlife, I'll consider it.  That's what I meant by "productive".  

I'll take a shot at a coyote as long as it's safe and not think twice about it.  It sounds like dillos have the same shoot-on-site stigma.


----------



## c.broyles (Jan 29, 2011)

Marlin7MM said:


> they make a great soup.



And they're on bowl.


----------



## J_Lloyd (Jan 29, 2011)

olcowman said:


> That's all that matters... just as long as you kill something! Ahhh the true spirit of conservation.... LOL! Where in the world do ya'll come from? Why in the world does this bother me anymore? i swear i am going to quit reading these 'insightful' posts....


----------



## davis211 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm gonna train one of the bloodhounds to track armadillos - maybe start selling guided hunts!


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 30, 2011)

Kill them all they are not native and are very destructive. They are like little hard shelled hogs they root up every thing. They eat grubs and worms so they don't compete with game animals for food but they don't belong here and if you have ever stepped in one of their holes . SO KILL THEM ALL!!!!! There is also no limit and no season on them so they can make good targets all year long.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 30, 2011)

J_Lloyd said:


>



why does this not surprise me????


----------



## olcowman (Jan 30, 2011)

quit dang squalling... I kill all the armadillers I see, and i stomp every fire ant nest I see too! (real quick like then stay away a while) If I was younger I'd go to pulling kudzu out of the ground in my spare time. My comment was in regards to JRigs' _"at least my hunts will be somewhat productive" _.... what if no coyote or armadillo wanders by on a day you ain't seen any deer? Is your hunt totally unproductive then? Every hunt I have ever been on is 'productive' for me whether I shoot or even see any sort of game/predator. 

I was just pointing out a big difference in philosophies I reckon. Your way of thinking is maybe in fashion now and I am out of date? Just seems to me it's all about killing now, kill coyotes, kill bobcats, just kill anything to feel like something was accomplished. Heck it looks like about half the posts on here are along the lines "I ain't killed enough deer this season" or "Something else is killing my deer before I can kill them so lets all kill whatever it is".... Does anybody still enjoy the experience or consider the spiritual side of the tradition of hunter vs. game? Is conservation or natural balance even  after thoughts anymore. 

Okay i'm done and if i get back on this soap box... somebody go on and kick it out from under me...


----------



## Milkman (Jan 30, 2011)

One day that guy is gonna make a positive post and shock us all.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 30, 2011)

Milkman said:


> One day that guy is gonna make a positive post and shock us all.



Okay here goes... I hate armadillers and I love the Lord! hey that felt purty good? maybe your on to something here Milkman?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Milkman said:


> One day that guy is gonna make a positive post and shock us all.





olcowman said:


> Okay here goes... I hate armadillers and I love the Lord! hey that felt purty good? maybe your on to something here Milkman?


----------



## davis211 (Jan 30, 2011)

It's all good fun - I consider everyone here a friend.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 30, 2011)

davis211 said:


> It's all good fun - I consider everyone here a friend.



I am with ya brother. It's a great place. Heck, the only other person I got to argue with is my wife and I ain't won one with her in 22 years! We might have different views on particular subjects but most of us share a real passion for hunting, fishing and outdoor activities in general.


----------



## blocky (Jan 30, 2011)

I shoot them so they can't destroy turkey nests.


----------

